# Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels....



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

whose is that?!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*

This girl, dont have any pics tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (1.8jettie)*

im sorry, but that thing is so ****ing wicked. i love it.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*

its not a girls car its a GUYS car...im not sure of his name on here is 95jettavr


_Modified by vwguygti98 at 5:49 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (vwguygti98)*

yeah i saw him quik-detailing it. that doods got some balls. hahaa


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have pics of it, I'll post em up later..


----------



## dasstreet (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dasstreet)*

SO sick!


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_yeah i saw him quik-detailing it. that doods got some balls. hahaa


LOL he used to have a Civic that was the same color when he was younger


----------



## kneel (Nov 26, 2006)

if it was a chicks car i could understand, but since it wasnt, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Wheels are sick but not in PINK


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (kneel)*


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (dasstreet)*

that looks so ****ing stupid i can't even comprehend... MK4 owners and your stupid ****ing trendy bull****.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_that looks so ****ing stupid i can't even comprehend... MK4 owners and your stupid ****ing trendy bull****.

its that whole where going back to 80's and 90's colors.. since all our mk4's and mk5s look the same..















i do like the wheels alot.. just not pink


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_that looks so ****ing stupid i can't even comprehend... MK4 owners and your stupid ****ing trendy bull****.


I'm sorry but its called style and creativity...not everyone wants a "Oh look, my neighbor has the same wheels" look. I love this guys Jetta







But then again I'm kinda biased.....








Yum...










_Modified by VW PAUL at 11:01 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

wheels roof done.....paint the grill and mirrors back and its good.


----------



## Titanems (Sep 23, 2008)

damn paul, thats one sick picture of your car. 
Whats the link from VW when they took the picture for their website?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_

I'm sorry but its called style and creativity...]


style and creativity does not mean paint random items on your car the flashiest color you can find.
that car has no style, its an attention whore mobile.


----------



## Cocosgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_








Yum...


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I'm in love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
edit: i was sad that my camera was dead when i tried to take pics. this was the first car I wanted to capture. 


_Modified by Cocosgirl at 3:01 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Cocosgirl)*

Sorry but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the D-Bag callin this trendy. This car is definitly not trendy. All body work and paint work is top notch.
since when have uniformly painted wheels, mirrors, and roof, been random parts of a car?




_Modified by voll99vr at 1:20 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (voll99vr)*

The guy had to paint random bull**** pink to stand out more. Awesome








If the car was all kept one color and the wheels were just polished, that would look dope. I simply don't see why anyone would think painting it like that would make it look any better.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

I have the pink wheels and accents on my car for the pure fact that I love pink. The guy with the Jetta can do whatever he wants...its his car. Its different & I love it & its nice to see a wolf among the sheeps.


















_Modified by VW PAUL at 1:46 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

^^^ Is that some awkward gap between the hood/headlight/fender up there?


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

i gotta stand up for my friend on this one, Anil (the owner of the car) has put alot of quality work into the car, the same quality work that all of us have done. door handles, trunk blend boser hood ETC. the car is something different (which alot of fellow dubbers hate) but majority of the tuners out there have turned the scene into what it is and im sorry but the scene is just pure S**T right now everyone with 20th kits and R32 kits. there is no originality to the scene anymore what so ever. everyone is like mindless zombies doing the same thing as the next guy. I say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the originality and bringing something different into the scene.


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (voll99vr)*

Yes its trendy. 
Pink wheels? Oh because thats new, right? 
Those wheels look even better with factory paint.
And...

_Quote, originally posted by *voll99vr* »_Sorry but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the D-Bag callin this trendy. This car is definitly not trendy. All body work and paint work is top notch.
since when have uniformly painted wheels, mirrors, and roof, been random parts of a car?
_Modified by voll99vr at 1:20 PM 7-21-2009_

Body work is top notch?? Seriously. If i paid to have a sleepy boser done i'd want it to line up and flow with the other body panels. But hey thats just me.


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_ right now everyone with 20th kits and R32 kits. there is no originality to the scene anymore .

He's running a GLI kit which is essentially a Jetta version of a 20th


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Scooch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooch* »_
He's running a GLI kit which is essentially a Jetta version of a 20th










Your right....hence why he did something different with the wheels he is just being a wolf in sheep's clothing


----------



## STR33TPULSE (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I have the pink wheels and accents on my car for the pure fact that I love pink. The guy with the Jetta can do whatever he wants...its his car. Its different & I love it & its nice to see a wolf among the sheeps.

















_Modified by VW PAUL at 1:46 PM 7-21-2009_

my picha^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIlover13 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*

sick car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif don't let people who hate bother you. the whole point is to make your car unique and to do it the way you like it. it doesn't matter what others think, just that you are happy with it. too many cars need to be a certain height, have certain wheels etc, to be cool. props to you for making the car your own and having fun with it. i personally think the car was dope and super unique. well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_im sorry, but that thing is so ****ing wicked. i love it.

IMO ... its one of the WORST... those wheels.. are beautiful.... but not on that car.. and not that color...
Nice try though..


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I absolutely love the sheepish bull**** of the vortex. 
"Hey man! Your car looks different! Where are your RSs? That car sucks!"
Everyone who is knockin this guy for doing things his own way can go die in a hole. Hang yourself next to your RSs so you can be a cool kid, too. 
Oh, and to the whole "attention whore" comment, because I'm sure you modify your car so people WON'T notice it. 
For the owner, mad props for doing it your own way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by NeverOEM at 5:09 PM 7/21/2009_


----------



## killogic (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to agree with vwguygti98. Anil brought his own taste and love for VW's to the show. Though I don't necessarily agree with what he did that doesn't matter. It's his own vehicle and he can do whatever he wants. He's happy with it and glad people noticed it. In the end that's all that matters.


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (killogic)*









This was what it looked like last year. I thought it was time for a change. last year nobody was making threads on my car. Probably because it did not stand out as much as it does now. For all those who had positive things to say, thanks for the positive comments. I already knew that when i painted it pink it was gonna stand out and haters would talk ****. I really dont care. you homos are bitchin how much you hate it but hey your talking about my car and not the one that was parked next to me at the show. and to Captain Obvious who called it a "attention whore" No ****. Seriously? I already knew bright pink would do that.dumbass







Also no car is perfect. Yeah my hood is NOTcompletely flush. what of it? ITs an imperfection. Its got rock chips as well. lets hate on that.







I drive the car. So for all those who are afraid to throw a little controversy in the mix, continue to be imitators and not innovators. It will probably end up helping me reach my goal of being in a magazine. Oh and as always, if my cars style or imperfections bother you that much, you can send me your paychecks or trust fund and ill will collaborate with you on how to build a "show car"


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (95jettavr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jettavr* »_










That picture.. IMO blows the pink out of the water!!! I have never owned RS's and Never had air bags... nor have I stretched my fenders and put STUPID stretched tires on my car... I have only had CLASSY cars.. and a couple beaters... 
So I can appreciate your build.. and if you did any other color NOT flouresant.. (spelling) I would have agreed it looks good.. 
Sorry..


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

im all about constructive criticism. if it can better the outcome on how to execute a idea or a more cost effective way on building a project im all about it. I just find it funny how its usually the ones talkin smack are the ones who end up having no room to really talk. Whether you hate or love with what ive done to my car is your opinion and you are entitled to it. but overall show respect to the owner. Our new ideas and creativity is what will evolve the community and scene.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (vwguygti98)*

lol awesome!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
IMO ... its one of the WORST... those wheels.. are beautiful.... but not on that car.. and not that color...
Nice try though..



















_Modified by sbuogr at 8:41 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (LiLR32BunnY)*

It should been another color other than pink if it's a dude's car. I still like the concept, but not the color.


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (mrgreek2002)*

Honestly, who cares if it's a dudes car, it's different that's what makes it .


----------



## bitjockey (Jan 3, 2009)

I dig it. Paint the cage pink
















Rest of my pics here... http://www.flickr.com/photos/corsalogistics/


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jettavr* »_
but hey your talking about my car and not the one that was parked next to me at the show. 
and to Captain Obvious who called it a "attention whore" No ****. Seriously? I already knew bright pink 
would do that.dumbass








continue to be imitators and not innovators. 
*It will probably end up helping me reach my goal of being in a magazine.* 



See that's the problem right there, especially the bit about being in a magazine. You aren't a real VW enthusiast saying **** like that. you're a scenester, someone just trying to fit into a crowd. You are a sheep just like all the other people who paint **** stupid colors on their car to stand out. You think you're so different and innovative, you're only lying to yourself. The difference between your trendy style and "sheep" who like RS's, being low, and having clean paint is that they look good while doing it, no matter what.
get a life, better yet, get a BMW, I'm sure that's where you're headed.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
See that's the problem right there, especially the bit about being in a magazine. You aren't a real VW enthusiast saying **** like that. you're a scenester, someone just trying to fit into a crowd. You are a sheep just like all the other people who paint **** stupid colors on their car to stand out. You think you're so different and innovative, you're only lying to yourself. The difference between your trendy style and "sheep" who like RS's, being low, and having clean paint is that they look good while doing it, no matter what.
get a life, better yet, get a BMW, I'm sure that's where you're headed.



AMEN!!!!! thank you for preaching the truth.. That is why I dont go to shows anymore or even really waste time liking them.... I still drive VW's as I always will... but thats the key for me... I "DRIVE" them.. 
I still think your car looked way nicer before.. and it was importantly... More CLASSY...


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (edward40handz)*

I liked it.....was riding with him for a little while on route 18 south. Me in my rado, buddy in his R and another friend that rode down in his Supra.....I open wastgegated by him a few times but I still got a "nice Corrado" from him.


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

He stayed at the holiday inn express. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (mrgreek2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrgreek2002* »_It should been another color other than pink if it's a dude's car. I still like the concept, but not the color.

Baby blue would've been pretty bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Different strokes for different folks, at least he'll be able to sell it off to just about any girl looking for a jetta.


----------



## Dave.White.G60 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_He stayed at the holiday inn express. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

then **** he must be smart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Dave.White.G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave.White.G60* »_
then **** he must be smart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


"DUDE YOUR JETTA IS ON FIRE!!"
"No worries, man. I stayed at a holiday inn express last night." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B-radVr6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*

It doesnt matter wether or not i like the car but props for a nice ride man. Good job doing what u like and not following the rest of the crowd. If you guys dont like it why did you waste so much time talking about it. If you dont like it move on you wouldnt like it if someone was bashing you for all the hard work, effort, and money you put into your car. So what if its different you just dont like anything thats out of the normal everyday scene. Bump for a nice ride man keep holding it down







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deeds4life (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (B-radVr6)*

Not sure if its the same person but i got this shot


----------



## Zombiestatus (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (Deeds4life)*

overboard http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the grill, mirrorcaps and the piece that extends over the rear windshield make it too much... should have just done the wheels and roof and kept everything else color matched to the car. ImO


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*

Love the car. Your wheels complete it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

the wheels I could deal with, the rest of the pink bits, not so much


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_I liked it.....was riding with him for a little while on route 18 south. Me in my rado, buddy in his R and another friend that rode down in his Supra.....I open wastgegated by him a few times but I still got a "nice Corrado" from him.


Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah you guys def. had some sick cars. i mean who doesnt love a pack of turboed cars.lol.


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
See that's the problem right there, especially the bit about being in a magazine. You aren't a real VW enthusiast saying **** like that. you're a scenester, someone just trying to fit into a crowd. You are a sheep just like all the other people who paint **** stupid colors on their car to stand out. You think you're so different and innovative, you're only lying to yourself. The difference between your trendy style and "sheep" who like RS's, being low, and having clean paint is that they look good while doing it, no matter what.
get a life, better yet, get a BMW, I'm sure that's where you're headed.


See thats the problem right there







If i was a "scenester" wouldnt I just copy what everyone else is doing? Not to put anyone down because i had a black roof with black wheels and etc. but since my car has pink accents its different. Since I want to have my car in a magazine i am not a real enthusiast? So you are telling me all the people who have had their car in PVW,Eurotuner and every other car magazine are simply "scensters" or "Fake"? I beg to differ. If that was simply the only reason i was building a car, then why build a vw? I mean its not like they are the cheapest to build. I could put 10k or 15k in a honda or nissan and have a better chance. So then what is a VW enthusiast? I mean, are you? You come on this thread and maliciously bash my car for no reason. I thought the dub scene was this tight knit chill scene where everyone was down to have a good time. I guess thats not always the case http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_

AMEN!!!!! thank you for preaching the truth.. That is why I dont go to shows anymore or even really waste time liking them.... I still drive VW's as I always will... but thats the key for me... I "DRIVE" them.. 
I still think your car looked way nicer before.. and it was importantly... More CLASSY... 

So then why do you waste you time bashing peoples car online? You have time for that? So you would rather sit at home in front of a PC in a safe zone where you can be a internet tough guy rather than meet new people and see the dub scene first hand? Ive owned a handul of dubs because of the enjoyment I get out of driving and owning one. Just cause your boy is over here twisting words doesnt mean their valid. Preach what truth? I "DRIVE" my car too. Who gives a **** about something being classy?


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
IMO ... its one of the WORST... those wheels.. are beautiful.... but not on that car.. and not that color...
Nice try though..









x2 i see no creativity or flow..i just see random pink


----------



## Titanems (Sep 23, 2008)

Saw your car and i loved it. I'm not a huge fan of Bentley rims on dubs either but still had a flow to it. The only thing i would change was the roof extension/spoiler you have but thats personal preference.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (95jettavr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jettavr* »_
So then why do you waste you time bashing peoples car online? You have time for that? So you would rather sit at home in front of a PC in a safe zone where you can be a internet tough guy rather than meet new people and see the dub scene first hand? Ive owned a handul of dubs because of the enjoyment I get out of driving and owning one. Just cause your boy is over here twisting words doesnt mean their valid. Preach what truth? I "DRIVE" my car too. Who gives a **** about something being classy? 

bro your car is straight







and i







the wheels. i first saw it at DATB this year and i was like







thats hawt. nice job on it.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (95jettavr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jettavr* »_
So then why do you waste you time bashing peoples car online? You have time for that? So you would rather sit at home in front of a PC in a safe zone where you can be a internet tough guy rather than meet new people and see the dub scene first hand? Ive owned a handul of dubs because of the enjoyment I get out of driving and owning one. Just cause your boy is over here twisting words doesnt mean their valid. Preach what truth? I "DRIVE" my car too. Who gives a **** about something being classy? 

seriously.. if I had the time to go to shows.. I would say the same **** to anyone.. I dont care.. Im not here to flame.. or act retarded... I just think that the car looked better before.. SO>>>>>>


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

cool







NOT ...... everything looks cool but the color pink kind of doesn't flow with the rest of the car..


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (95jettavr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jettavr* »_
See thats the problem right there







If i was a "scenester" wouldnt I just copy what everyone else is doing? Not to put anyone down because i had a black roof with black wheels and etc. but since my car has pink accents its different. Since I want to have my car in a magazine i am not a real enthusiast? So you are telling me all the people who have had their car in PVW,Eurotuner and every other car magazine are simply "scensters" or "Fake"? I beg to differ. If that was simply the only reason i was building a car, then why build a vw? I mean its not like they are the cheapest to build. I could put 10k or 15k in a honda or nissan and have a better chance. So then what is a VW enthusiast? I mean, are you? You come on this thread and maliciously bash my car for no reason. I thought the dub scene was this tight knit chill scene where everyone was down to have a good time. I guess thats not always the case http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i never said everyone who wants to be in a magazine is a scenester, just you, because you clearly stated that painting your car with Pepto-Bismol is going to get you the attention you so desire. Is driving a pink car the same as wearing a pink polo with a popped collar, because if so you probably fit right in with that crowd. "look at me bro, the ****in bitches love my pink"
and yes i am a real enthusiast, i was with all the other "real enthusiasts" in the staging lanes beating the **** out of my VR on the track.


----------



## MrMark5 (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

My bro did the same thing to his a4 b6 about 7 months ago. he even joey modded the lights pink.lol


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

so let me ask you this then sir; if everyone who is too low to beat the **** out of their car a scenester too? The whole dub thing has many walks of life. There's the all go and no show, there's the low 'n' slow, there's the OEM+ guys; we have many different tastes. In my very humble opinion, you are NOT a VW enthusiast unless you respect ALL walks of life. There is not one better than the other. These are VWs for god's sake, we're supposed to be chill. We're supposed to be the "don't give a ****" crowd. You don't drive the car, let it be. Don't flame the man because he wants to get his car featured, I'm sure that's a pretty normal goal for a car enthusiast. But I'm sure you're so super enthusiast, you'd turn down a feature if it were ever offered to you. When you flip through PVW and you see the guys who have been featured several times, do you bash them for churning out show car after show car? I doubt it. Let the man be, he got props for stepping away from the crowd and do something crazy. Sounds like the VW way to me.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_ When you flip through PVW and you see the guys who have been featured several times, do you bash them for churning out show car after show car? 

no, I think to myself, "how the hell did a MK5 with white bentley wheels, matched hood, and re-done interior get into a magazine?"
the paint is already nice, the owner didn't have to endure hours upon hours of labor to get the car just right, all he had to do was write a check. 
I really do not give a **** what people do to their cars, i'm just glad i don't have to pick my girlfriend up in a pink car and have her parents look at me like a total moron.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_

I really do not give a **** what people do to their cars, i'm just glad i don't have to pick my girlfriend up in a pink car and have her parents look at me like a total moron. 

your must care alot due to the fact you have posted multiple times in this thread continuing to push the fact the his car is "tacky". if you didnt care then why post so many times attempting to defend your self for being a total douche, just take your tongue lashings and move on. his car is different and difference is what makes the world go around. you prefer to take your car and romp the hell out of it going down the track and noone is bashing you for that. him and myself prefer to put cosmetic work into out cars as we enjoy showing. it is what it is his car is pink who the EFF cares. i might paint my entire car baby sh!t green with a huge fake wang on the hood what does it matter to you your not driving it I AM, you didnt pay for his car HE DID, i know i didnt vote for OBAMA but someone did and now he is out president, NOT EVERYONE HAS THE SAME OPINONS HENCE THIS BEAUTYFUL COUNTY WE LIVE IN 
i understand some of the idiots on here will post how much they hate it but in real life they wont say sh!t to their face. this whole forum is full of bashing internet tough guys. who hide behind their computer screens and bash everyone for being different. this entire scene has been filled by the real "SCENESTERS" with 20th kits and RSs wheels and R32 kits and GLI kits and all that other BS. everyone is afraid to think outside the box and they just create these cookie cutter cars that people are soo used to looking at


_Modified by vwguygti98 at 4:16 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_
your must care alot due to the fact you have posted multiple times in this thread continuing to push the fact the his car is "tacky". if you didnt care then why post so many times attempting to defend your self for being a total douche, just take your tongue lashings and move on. his car is different and that what makes the world go around. i understand some of the idiots on here will post how much they hate it but in real life they wont say sh!t to their face. this whole forum is full of bashing internet tough guys. who hide behind their computer screens and bash everyone.

I would say **** to their face about it lol. It's not like we would be getting into a fight about it. a difference of opinion is just that. 
look up "trolling" you'll get a better idea of what i'm doing in here and why its so hilarious.


_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 11:17 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
I would say **** to their face about it lol. It's not like we would be getting into a fight about it. a difference of opinion is just that. 
look up "trolling" you'll get a better idea of what i'm doing in here and why its so hilarious.

_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 11:17 AM 7-23-2009_


buddy it takes alot more then some nerdy dude behind a computer to make me angry im just soo tired of all this drama created over one car. and i can guarantee you would not come up to anyone in person and say half the stuff you write on here. 


_Modified by vwguygti98 at 4:20 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_

buddy it takes alot more then some nerdy dude behind a computer to make me angry im just soo tired of all this drama created over one car.

some nerdy dude behind a computer







i'm bored at work. this is the only thing this site is good for these days anyway. Vortex is a joke now.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
some nerdy dude behind a computer







i'm bored at work. this is the only thing this site is good for these days anyway. Vortex is a joke now.










An "Internet troll" or "Forum Troll" or "Message Board Troll" is a person who posts outrageous message to bait people to answer. Forum Troll delights in sowing discord on the forums. A troll is someone who inspires flaming rhetoric, someone who is purposely provoking and pulling people into flaming discussion. Flaming discussions usually end with name calling and a flame war

the Fact that you even know what that is, is completely pathetic.. i assume you also have some hand lotion and kleenex by your computer also. cause this must get your rocks off


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

i think this thread has been exhausted. I will be at vag fair and h2o. If anyone would like to continue this discussion on how much the car sucks do it there. To the OP, thanks for the interest in my car and getting pics online. I have not taken any pics of it since i got it out of the shop a few months ago. As vwguyti98 stated its a ****ing car. to all the others who like it. thanks for the comments again. This is the original "scenester" over and out.
oh real quick. just so we are all on the same page. Everyone is aware it is paint right? I mean, the color could be changed over the weekend?










_Modified by 95jettavr at 8:37 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_
the Fact that you even know what that is, is completely pathetic.. i assume you also have some hand lotion and kleenex by your computer also. cause this must get your rocks off 

you took the bait again








dude i don't care, never have, his car looks like ****, its not mine so i don't care. end of story.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

pink is for sissies and veyrons that being said i like pink


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

i dont see anything wrong with doing pink and grey, the colors go good together imo, i do however think the pink may have been a little too much, and i personally think bentley wheels are ugly (but thats just me).
If it was my car i would have done the roof and wheels pink, but its not my car, so....
props to the owner for doing it knowing full well people would give him **** for it. Ive been debating doing some crazy **** to my car that would be cool to me, but I know people would hate on it...Im still probably going to do it though, becuase it will be cool to me....
just becuase someone knows the type of reaction somethign is going to get doesnt mean they are an attention whore, i mean the expected reaction to painting your car pink is pretty obvious i would think....the fact that he did it anyways shows to me anyways that he built the car for the right reasons...his pleasure, and not to just get in a magazine, or to be "in" the cool crowd or whatever....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I like how all of the sudden he's a troll.


----------



## killogic (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
x2 i see no creativity or flow..i just see random pink

I fell sorry for you that you are unable to see the creativity of others. I know one man's junk is another man's treasure, but you seem to lack the open mindedness to to appreciate somebody's work and effort.


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (jetta PWR)*

sweet rims, but not a fan of the color


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (HardIce2447)*

that MK5 GTI with pink wheels and accent, thats pulled off nicely


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (95jettavr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jettavr* »_
This was what it looked like last year. I thought it was time for a change. last year nobody was making threads on my car. Probably because it did not stand out as much as it does now. For all those who had positive things to say, thanks for the positive comments. I already knew that when i painted it pink it was gonna stand out and haters would talk ****. I really dont care. you homos are bitchin how much you hate it but hey your talking about my car and not the one that was parked next to me at the show. and to Captain Obvious who called it a "attention whore" No ****. Seriously? I already knew bright pink would do that.dumbass







Also no car is perfect. Yeah my hood is NOTcompletely flush. what of it? ITs an imperfection. Its got rock chips as well. lets hate on that.







I drive the car. So for all those who are afraid to throw a little controversy in the mix, continue to be imitators and not innovators. It will probably end up helping me reach my goal of being in a magazine. Oh and as always, if my cars style or imperfections bother you that much, you can send me your paychecks or trust fund and ill will collaborate with you on how to build a "show car"









"2 reasons i painted my car pink. 1.*your* talkin about it. 2. your girl"
It's YOU'RE


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (killogic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killogic* »_
I fell sorry for you that you are unable to see the creativity of others. I know one man's junk is another man's treasure, but you seem to lack the open mindedness to to appreciate somebody's work and effort. 

i see plenty of creativity in lots of cars on here everyday simply painted parts a outstanding color is not creativity, its just painting them an outstanding color.. im not trying to bash the work or effort of the car or builder im just saying i dont reckognize it as something out of the box/creative or something of extreme effort. just my opinion.. were aloud to have as many as we want of those on here haha i got plenty of them during my build ups.


----------



## dirtydirtymk4 (Jul 24, 2009)

cant lie i loved the way his car came out. it stood out amongst the crowd with the good and the bad. he showed how it used to look and got bored changed it... if you are hating now wait till he gets bored and changes it again! Its a vw for god sakes just be thankful he doesnt drive a honda. I think the work is something to be appreciated and i talked to him at chilis. cool guy cool car. haters beware you are just fueling our fire to make you hate us more!


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dirtydirtymk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtydirtymk4* »_cant lie i loved the way his car came out. it stood out amongst the crowd with the good and the bad. he showed how it used to look and got bored changed it... if you are hating now wait till he gets bored and changes it again! Its a vw for god sakes just be thankful he doesnt drive a honda. I think the work is something to be appreciated and i talked to him at chilis. cool guy cool car. haters beware you are just fueling our fire to make you hate us more!

thanks bud. see why i hate the east coast?







shouldve stayed in cali.lol.jk. its everywhere.


----------



## Point n Shoot (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (95jettavr)*

sorry for the wait, was too busy, with the amount of fotos, and work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

one more...


----------



## mk2vr6gti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
See that's the problem right there, especially the bit about being in a magazine. You aren't a real VW enthusiast saying **** like that. you're a scenester, someone just trying to fit into a crowd. You are a sheep just like all the other people who paint **** stupid colors on their car to stand out. You think you're so different and innovative, you're only lying to yourself. The difference between your trendy style and "sheep" who like RS's, being low, and having clean paint is that they look good while doing it, no matter what.
get a life, better yet, get a BMW, I'm sure that's where you're headed.

if he wanted to be a f**kin "scenester" im sure he wouldve got RS's like every other vw has out there. and for the f**kin stupid colors? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif wtf do you think the harlequin is? its not one color more like 4 great colors put together to make an amazing car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and youve been on here countless times talking s**t about his car so you must f**kin care somewhat. who the f**k cares its his car let him do whatever he wants to it. you dont drive it so why f**kin knock it. IMHO i think it looks great and i bet your girl does too. he wanted to be different and paint more then just the roof and wheels the same color. who the hell cares man. and who doesnt want their car in a magazine? so youre saying that all the cars in the magazines ever arent real enthusiasts? so jay shoup the great guy who runs h20i and datb is a scenester cuz his car was in PVW? tell him that to his face im sure he would knock the f**k out of you. try again ****** lets see your car and how much hard work you put into and paid for yourself not mommy and daddy. you f**kin suck a fat d**k.
Anil i think your car is f**kin amazing. and like you said you wanted plenty of attention you got plenty of attention from f**ks on here. they are just jealous cuz their car doesnt look as good as yours or not a one off kinda car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_that looks so ****ing stupid i can't even comprehend... MK4 owners and your stupid ****ing trendy bull****.

Your gay


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

hmm so i guess saying **** alot makes your posts more intelligent and meaningful......sheesh
people on vortex say alot of things they would never say in person, you know why? because online they are known as a screen name.....in person noone knows who they are on vortex unless they tell you. Ive had ALOT of people talk **** on my car on here and when Im at a show or meet guess what? NOONE says a thing. just let it go....vortex has turned into a bitchfest lately http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by rabriolet at 5:35 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## mk2vr6gti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_hmm so i guess saying **** alot makes your posts more intelligent and meaningful......sheesh

_Modified by rabriolet at 5:35 PM 7-24-2009_

haha i only said it cuz i was pissed lol not to be more intelligent or make the post more meaningful. that clown just pisses me off when he has no right to talk about a car thats not his. and ill talk smack in person. im usually the one to do so. ive been doing so with all the honda kids while in high school. and people hated how much i ran my mouth w/o a car. i never wanted to own a honda and mommy/daddy didnt pay for my car. and i get on here to check the FS threads mainly i just had to defend my boy. and whew you really have a harlequin? ive never met anybody with one of those. id sell a ball to have one of those.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

yeah one of the few haha.......apparently there is another one around or so im told. mine is easy to spot tho haha


----------



## mk2vr6gti (Nov 20, 2008)

how is yours easy to spot? tell me yours isnt the one from wagenwerks with the 4 different color wheels? cuz that siht is sexy as hello


----------



## killogic (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
i see plenty of creativity in lots of cars on here everyday simply painted parts a outstanding color is not creativity, its just painting them an outstanding color.. im not trying to bash the work or effort of the car or builder im just saying i dont reckognize it as something out of the box/creative or something of extreme effort. just my opinion.. were aloud to have as many as we want of those on here haha i got plenty of them during my build ups.

















Then I retract my previous comment of you not being open minded.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i have green dummy/turn signals, hella blue tails and soon ill have a set of 3 pieces with the bolts colormatched to the car.










_Modified by rabriolet at 3:17 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## mk2vr6gti (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

ahh i think i did see that down at DATB on the other side of the fence outside the show. like right at the fence too. i do remember that. and i also have a few pics. that harle was nice as they all are.


----------



## Team Snicklefritz (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (mk2vr6gti)*

Well this is to All U Clowns that dont like my Boy's Car!! (K![[ URSELF!!) Because if U did the car would still B the same after!! And a BIG Thanks to everyone All who like it or at least the Fact that its Diff from every other MK4 on the Skreets sorry not everyone wants RS's and a Black Roof! U may not like the colors or U may just b pissed that He Beet U to it Either way Its Here and U cant do ish aboot it!! Half of U Clowns R previous HONDA owners anyway( U should go back to what U know!!) Dont fault him Cuz U dont have the Balls to B Diff!! Cuz when U break it all Down, Negitive or positive Ur all still talkin aboot it!! WHO Is Talkin Aboot Ur Car!!!!! 
Piss Off Bloody Wankers
N the first line of the Sig is for U Haters!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Team Snicklefritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Team Snicklefritz* »_Well this is to All U Clowns that dont like my Boy's Car!! (K![[ URSELF!!) Because if U did the car would still B the same after!! And a BIG Thanks to everyone All who like it or at least the Fact that its Diff from every other MK4 on the Skreets sorry not everyone wants RS's and a Black Roof! U may not like the colors or U may just b pissed that He Beet U to it Either way Its Here and U cant do ish aboot it!! Half of U Clowns R previous HONDA owners anyway( U should go back to what U know!!) Dont fault him Cuz U dont have the Balls to B Diff!! Cuz when U break it all Down, Negitive or positive Ur all still talkin aboot it!! WHO Is Talkin Aboot Ur Car!!!!! 
Piss Off Bloody Wankers
N the first line of the Sig is for U Haters!!

no offense but.........with a post like that, you are just asking for people to come in and start more crap and it more than likely wont be about the car.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2vr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vr6gti* »_
1. wtf do you think the harlequin is?
2. IMHO i think it looks great and i bet your girl does too.
3. so jay shoup the great guy who runs h20i and datb is a scenester cuz his car was in PVW?
4. tell him that to his face im sure he would knock the f**k out of you.
5. try again ****** lets see your car and how much hard work you put into and paid for yourself not mommy and daddy.
6. you f**kin suck a fat d**k.
7. one off kinda car. 


1. a harlequin would have come from the factory that way which makes it historic and interesting because of the history of it. 
2. you think my girl would think it looks good too? what are you 12? i told her about this idiot and she found it just as amusing as i did.
3. what the hell does jay shoup have to do with it? is he the only one who got a car in PVW? I suppose since he runs H2O he is the king of all VW. Go look up Jeffrey Bynum, maybe you'll learn something. I also never said its bad to be in a magazine, doing stupid **** to your car to attract attention purely to be in a magazine is dumb, building a nice car, being recognized for it and then being published is how most of those guys get in there.
4. He would knock the **** out of me?







your taunting me on a message board about a guy who you don't know, nor do i know. and i doubt he would swing at me for an opinion that i happen to have. easy there tonto. 
5. My car has hours upon hours of work into it, most of it is in the engine bay. I've been on my own since i was 19, put myself through college and pay for everything myself. Never have my parents put money towards a car for me. hard work my friend.
6. I suck a fat dick? once again, are you 12, name calling? really? REALLY?








7. One of a kind? It is one of a kind, but it also follows the typical MK4 paint anything you can in your garage trend. I know of an Audi that has pink all over it too, even has pink joey modded headlights







painting random crap on your car the brightest color you can find does not make a car one of a kind.




_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:53 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Team Snicklefritz (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

I see what Ur Sayin but I CANT Stand Haters that Dont like somethin and have to start a hole Thread to Bash it!! If U dont like it then Fine Say U dont really like it or its not Ur thing and then MOVE on!!!


_Modified by Team Snicklefritz at 5:27 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Team Snicklefritz)*

Its a MKIV.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Team Snicklefritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Team Snicklefritz* »_I see what Ur Sayin but I CANT Stand Haters that Dont like somethin and have to start a hole Thread to Bash it!! If U dont like it then Fine Say U dont really like it or its not Ur thing and then MOVE on!!!

_Modified by Team Snicklefritz at 5:27 PM 7-26-2009_

chill out B RAD


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Team Snicklefritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Team Snicklefritz* »_I see what Ur Sayin but I CANT Stand Haters that Dont like somethin and have to start a hole Thread to Bash it!! If U dont like it then Fine Say U dont really like it or its not Ur thing and then MOVE on!!!

_Modified by Team Snicklefritz at 5:27 PM 7-26-2009_


Hey bud, I gave this car a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. After seeing your post, the only clown here is you. Hey do you know that trying to act "ghetto" will get you nowhere in life and you are truely the clown here? Like stated above, B-RAD, this is the internet and people will say whatever they want whether you like it or not so get over it. Your buddy did something nobody else would normally do...of course there's going to be haters.


----------



## Team Snicklefritz (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (R32R1)*

I don't know who the F Ur callin Ghetto but Im Very Far from it!!! As for the Internet thing Ur wright U can Say what U want But when People make a Thread Bashin my Friends car, well Yeah Im gonna say whatever I want just as they did!! Call me what U want but Im standin up for my Friend, Im sure if U have any Friends they might stick up for U in the same situation!! So Deal with it


----------



## BananaHands2.0T (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Team Snicklefritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Team Snicklefritz* »_I don't know who the F Ur callin Ghetto but Im Very Far from it!!! As for the Internet thing Ur wright U can Say what U want But when People make a Thread Bashin my Friends car, well Yeah Im gonna say whatever I want just as they did!! Call me what U want but Im standin up for my Friend, Im sure if U have any Friends they might stick up for U in the same situation!! So Deal with it 

Why d0 You Type likE thIs aNd put CAPitaLS all OVer tHere ShoulD onlY BE oNe Upper Case Letter aT thE beginIng unLess It iS A Name, I, or PlAcE. Its VerY ANnoYing ReAding wHen it iS LIke tHIs s0 PleAse STOP. thanks
car looked ok not really my style or preference but if he was trying to be different he was in his mind succesful so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (BananaHands2.0T)*










here bash this one for awhile..im used to it lemme start with the normal comments, 
*"put a 20th kit on it"
*"that kit is horrible"
*"nice jay leno chin"
and the list goes on......

all i have to say is all you IDIOTS in here using words like scenester and "$HITS TACKY" your all doing nothing but fueling our conversations and giving us good laughs, We are what we are and we do what we do, its a car tuining scene, not everyone is going to like it, HELL I GET TOLD ALL THE TIME "PUT A 20TH KIT ON YOUR CAR IT WILL LOOK AMAZING" well me and all these guys who i hang out with on a daily basis and you really know nothing about them except for the fact were standing up for one of our own.(TeamSnicklefritz, 95jettavr, and mk2vr6gti) none of us are your "cookie cutter vw" guys we enjoy difference's and things that when we see them we point them out to one and other and go wow that's cool, or i would have done that this way but its still a good idea. WE ENJOY CRAFTSMANSHIP AND ORIGINALITY maybe all you haters should try it and focus on constructive criticism instead of DESTRUCTIVE criticism


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

positive is boring. hate makes the world turn


----------



## killogic (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_positive is boring. hate makes the world turn


Only because of ***holes like you that choose to view/make things that way. I've seen random negative comments from you and others for what purpose I don't know. my friend chose to make HIS the way HE wanted to, and me and a others choose to be positive about it. Guess what the world's still turning.


----------



## killogic (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
1. a harlequin would have come from the factory that way which makes it historic and interesting because of the history of it. 
2. you think my girl would think it looks good too? what are you 12? i told her about this idiot and she found it just as amusing as i did.
3. what the hell does jay shoup have to do with it? is he the only one who got a car in PVW? I suppose since he runs H2O he is the king of all VW. Go look up Jeffrey Bynum, maybe you'll learn something. I also never said its bad to be in a magazine, doing stupid **** to your car to attract attention purely to be in a magazine is dumb, building a nice car, being recognized for it and then being published is how most of those guys get in there.
4. He would knock the **** out of me?







your taunting me on a message board about a guy who you don't know, nor do i know. and i doubt he would swing at me for an opinion that i happen to have. easy there tonto. 
5. My car has hours upon hours of work into it, most of it is in the engine bay. I've been on my own since i was 19, put myself through college and pay for everything myself. Never have my parents put money towards a car for me. hard work my friend.
6. I suck a fat dick? once again, are you 12, name calling? really? REALLY?








7. One of a kind? It is one of a kind, but it also follows the typical MK4 paint anything you can in your garage trend. I know of an Audi that has pink all over it too, even has pink joey modded headlights







painting random crap on your car the brightest color you can find does not make a car one of a kind.
_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:53 AM 7-27-2009_

1. First you have way to much time on your hands.
2. Your girl likes my friends car she just said she doesn't to make you feel better








3* Don't know to many other MKIV VR6's that are painted gray and pink. So I guess that makes that one of a kind.


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_











I actually kind of like this and im deffinantly not one to enjoy many MKIV's. I even like the jay leno chin, i think it would look better molded though and i'd ditch the windsheild billboard sticker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still think the pink is flamboyant and out of place and yuck to the hood work.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killogic* »_
So I guess that makes that one of a kind. 


yeah its one of a kind alright. its the only car i've dryheaved from looking at.


----------



## justinxpatrick (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone else notice a trend of NGP racing stickers along the tops of the windshields of both cars? Props for doing something different, those bentley wheels are baller as hell, and also to the dude doing a not typical lip kit. neither cars are my style, but if you're not going to do the same thing as everyone else be prepared to get flamed and dont bitch about it. enjoy the hate, because someday you may see people biting your style. A kid i know had c5 vette wheels on a jetta almost 2 years ago and got flammed for too much poke and having 18s in the rear and 17s in the front and now tons of cars are running them. what goes around comes around


----------



## killogic (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
yeah its one of a kind alright. its the only car i've dryheaved from looking at.









Wow real mature weren't you just calling someone 12 for comments like that.


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (killogic)*

i think he was being literal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BigE98GTI)*

honestly who gives 2 craps??? do what ever yall want to your car whether people like it or not. it doesn't matter. to each is thier own.














have a good night people.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (justinxpatrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinxpatrick* »_Does anyone else notice a trend of NGP racing stickers along the tops of the windshields of both cars? Props for doing something different, those bentley wheels are baller as hell, and also to the dude doing a not typical lip kit. neither cars are my style, but if you're not going to do the same thing as everyone else be prepared to get flamed and dont bitch about it. enjoy the hate, because someday you may see people biting your style. A kid i know had c5 vette wheels on a jetta almost 2 years ago and got flammed for too much poke and having 18s in the rear and 17s in the front and now tons of cars are running them. what goes around comes around

very well put. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if people hate, you're reaching your goal of getting attention. the way i see it is.. if people don't hate, you're doing something wrong.








reach out to be different, and let the hating begin.


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
very well put. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if people hate, you're reaching your goal of getting attention. the way i see it is.. if people don't hate, you're doing something wrong.








reach out to be different, and let the hating begin.









agreed.... the dude is getting attention... thats def what he wanted


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (rmkonrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmkonrad* »_
agreed.... the dude is getting attention... thats def what he wanted

and to all the haters.. you all have very valid points and are entitled to your own opinions, so i'm not gona talk sh**, but i dont see people starting threads that continue on for pages about your cars'! and if they did, then you know how it feels to get hated upon, so lighten up! lol


----------



## RS Prime (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (sbuogr)*

I like it :B I just feel if it had a softer color, it would be even better. Ex


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Grey & PINK jetta on BENTLEY wheels.... (ProKae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProKae* »_I like it :B I just feel if it had a softer color, it would be even better. Ex























HOLY F$#!ING AQUA! THAT LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

lol. possibly a new color scheme for 2010. great p.shop


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

look at them gravy legs haha


----------



## Dave.White.G60 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

lol what exactly are "gravy legs"


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

wow color scheme above is amazing


----------

